# TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and bands



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

It has been a long weekend away from the computer and so I thought I would quickly throw out my belated thanks. I am thankful for a boat, MM and all, and Bands. I had to go two whole weeks without my MM and I thought I might die. It is impossible to kill a duck without a boat and MM so obviously it was a challenging two weeks for me. Alas, with the duck boat back in full working order, I could get out and kill a few birds again. As for the bands, it just makes me feel so superior to have a lanyard full of bands. When you pull up the the launch after a long days hunt and everyone stares at your lanyard, you feel good about yourself, even if you don't shoot a single bird that day. Aaaah yes, thanks to my MM and bands for allowing me to be the amazing hunter I am. It really isn't about taking pride in the bird, it is taking pride in the plastic around its neck or metal around a leg.










Oh and I guess I am also thankful for someone to hunt with, even if he does claim all my birds. :O•-:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*



Joel Draxler said:


> It really isn't about taking pride in the bird, it is taking pride in the plastic around its neck or metal around a leg.


Hey you must have the same ebay supplier I do :shock:


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

Looks like Draxler is fishing again. Pathetic!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*



hamernhonkers said:


> Hey you must have the same ebay supplier I do :shock:


Your source is much better. He provides you neck collars not just bands.



hotspot said:


> Looks like Draxler is fishing again. Pathetic!


Let me guess, you have no bands. Haters are always jealous.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

I've hunted with Joel many times and you guys don't know the half of it. He has another lanyard that is nothing but bands, once we used it to anchor the boat when we left the other anchor at home. He also has scars on his neck like Frodo in Lord of the Rings from the weight of his band-filled lanyard. One band to rule them all!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

nice merganser.... thats a real trophy....


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*



Joel Draxler said:


> hamernhonkers said:
> 
> 
> > Hey you must have the same ebay supplier I do :shock:
> ...


I get those from wonderbread. Its a perk for buying so many loafs of bread  :lol:


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

I shot the merganser. Draxlers trying to claim my birds again


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*



Pumpgunner said:


> I've hunted with Joel many times....


yup, as have i! (well honestly, i quit at the one time.)

He'll shoot his side, _your side_, AND the kid you have along for a good shoots side TOO!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*



Longgun said:


> Pumpgunner said:
> 
> 
> > I've hunted with Joel many times....
> ...


My hunt, my honey hole, my rules, not yours John. :O•-: I don't believe in shooting sides, I believe in killing ducks and geese.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*



Joel Draxler said:


> My hunt, my honey hole, my rules, not yours John. :O•-: I don't believe in shooting sides, I believe in killing ducks and geese.


Gotcha Joel! shooting birds out from under your invited guests is youre style... right on! even with young guns more eager than you around. ... SWEET even better!

well at least you admit you can be a greedy sob!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*



Longgun said:


> Joel Draxler said:
> 
> 
> > My hunt, my honey hole, my rules, not yours John. :O•-: I don't believe in shooting sides, I believe in killing ducks and geese.
> ...


Hold it, hold it, hold it! Now since YOU are intent on trying to make me out to be an arse, lets get the whole story out here. Feel free to correct me if I am mistaken here.

YOU call me and ask if I can get you on a hunt because you want to do a competition taxidermy piece with ringnecks and you knew I had a honey hole for them. I say sure thing lets make it happen. So we set a date and as the date approaches, you ask me if you can also bring your boy and father. I again say sure. So now instead of just taking you I am taking your whole family. We get to the spot and have what I think was a decent shoot. This was NOT your boys first shoot, not even his first season. Not like he was even a newby at all this. After the hunt you all took home all the ringers a goose and other birds you wanted while I took home all the golden eye. You told me you would get me out on a goose shoot to show thanks and we parted ways.

You have never invited me on a hunt, you even had the audacity to ask if I could take you down there again the next season and I am the greedy SOB? Is that how YOU pay it forward?

I guess if that makes me a greedy SOB, I'll take it. Better than an ungrateful dink.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

well no not "quite" how it happened but carry on...

im done.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

"quite" is a good use of words there John. Because I believe Draxler is "quite" correct on this subject of matter. But it's ok John, I'll take Draxler under my wing and take him hunting, let him kill all the birds. Then claim them all : )


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

wt*o? lmao!

were you hiding in the weeds somewhere?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*



Dustin Richardson said:


> I'll take Draxler under my wing and take him hunting, let him kill all the birds. Then claim them all : )


You talk like you don't do that now. :lol: :lol:


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*



Longgun said:


> wt*o? lmao!
> 
> were you hiding in the weeds somewhere?


Nope. I just know you. And I know Draxler. He's too good of a dude. And you just won't return the favor.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

i know i said i was done with this but:



Joel Draxler said:


> You have never invited me on a hunt, you even had the audacity to ask if I could take you down there again the next season and I am the greedy SOB? Is that how YOU pay it forward?


for a few other species on my collection list yes but look, at the time i told you all i had to repay you was a public land goose shoot and you were welcome to come along anytime , just give me a call when you were available. then i never heard from _you_.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*



Dustin Richardson said:


> Longgun said:
> 
> 
> > wt*o? lmao!
> ...


BS... i dont know you from adam. :roll: o-||


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

dammit, guess im the fish this time.


----------



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*



Joel Draxler said:


> As for the bands, it just makes me feel so superior to have a lanyard full of bands.


You are far more superior than me. BAD A $$ LANYARD FOR SURE!


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

That's the thing about these online forums John. You get to know people all too well!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

You dont say!?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

For the record... I liked the hen Merg in that picture. Pretty cool to post that in a pic, most guys are too "cool" for mergs.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*



Riverrat77 said:


> For the record... I liked the hen Merg in that picture. Pretty cool to post that in a pic, most guys are too "cool" for mergs.


there's alot of guys that will shoot the **** out of them if they get the chance, including me. they just don't go brag about them when they are trying to look like a badass or when they feel like they have something to prove.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

I have a merganser mounted on the wall, it looks **** good, it oughta I had Tex do the work.

I even at one time used to wear a lanyard full of bands, but I finally realized that whole look what I killed mentally/black hoodie/team hunter attitude is one of the primary root causes of that entitlement/to hell with everyone but me problem we have in waterfowlering now.

I grew out of that showoff stage and I am better for it, maybe at some point some of our other "respected" water fowlers will follow

Now every time I see a lanyard full of shiny bands I ask myself two questions? Did those guys buy em off ebay? And,

Why would you dress in full head to toe camo and then wear shiny aluminum around your neck, in hindsight it seems kind of dumb.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*



shaun larsen said:


> there's alot of guys that will shoot the **** out of them if they get the chance, including me. they just don't go brag about them when they are trying to look like a badass or when they feel like they have something to prove.


I am a badass and I do have something to prove. Thank you for recognizing that.



Mojo1 said:


> I grew out of that showoff stage and I am better for it, maybe at some point some of our other "respected" water fowlers will follow
> 
> Now every time I see a lanyard full of shiny bands I ask myself two questions? Did those guys buy em off ebay? And,
> 
> Why would you dress in full head to toe camo and then wear shiny aluminum around your neck, in hindsight it seems kind of dumb.


eek, be careful there Moj, only the greats have lanyards full of bands. I mean look at Foiles, or Zink, those dudes are the real deal. Do you know how they became the real deal? That's right.....BANDS.


----------



## UtahDodgeCummins (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

#1- I want the 5 minutes of my life back that I just wasted reading this **** measuring contest.
#2- I am still hunting for my first band and hope to someday get one.
#3- Can't we all just get along? Aren't there bigger fish to fry? Like poaching and poachers, habitat loss, skybusters-haha. Come on guys, we are better than this.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

UDC,

i agree... but i do have to say one thing about bands.

The few that i have taken over the years reside on my lanyard for the sole purpose of to keep track of them and help recollect the memory of the day i took those birds while im out on others. the respect i have for these birds is of the utmost, i meen look at the "stuff" they have to go through on a dailey basis, let alone fly thousands of miles every year just to survive.

not a pp thing for me at all...

mergs?

hell, i have three of the beautiful things mounted in my house! I love em!


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

Lets get real guys. We're all out there to kill our 7 ducks and go home. Memories, good friends and beautiful sun rises are just a bonus. Everyone of us "in our minds" think we ARE te best waterfowler out there. If you deny that then your lying. We all wanna tell the best story kill the best birds and have the most bands. At least I do. And I'm not scared to deny it. Call me what you will but I'm being honest.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

WOW!! I can just hope one day I can be as cool as you guys are! If bands and team names and cool guy attitudes makes a man then I guess I'll have to work harder. :roll:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*



Joel Draxler said:


> eek, be careful there Moj, only the greatest a-Holes have lanyards full of bands. .


Fixed it for you, Jewel!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*



Mojo1 said:


> Joel Draxler said:
> 
> 
> > eek, be careful there Moj, only the greatest a-Holes have lanyards full of bands. .
> ...


Haha, YES!


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

Jsw you are just jealous


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*



Dustin Richardson said:


> Lets get real guys. We're all out there to kill our 7 ducks and go home. Memories, good friends and beautiful sun rises are just a bonus. Everyone of us "in our minds" think we ARE te best waterfowler out there. If you deny that then your lying. We all wanna tell the best story kill the best birds and have the most bands. At least I do. And I'm not scared to deny it. Call me what you will but I'm being honest.


What??? I thought it was all about the long walks on the dike in the moonlight, holding hands while watching the sunrise and a "good game" after every kill shot.



Jsw said:


> WOW!! I can just hope one day I can be as cool as you guys are! If bands and team names and cool guy attitudes makes a man then I guess I'll have to work harder. :roll:


JSW, come on up some time and we'll show you just how to do it. I will even give you a copy of my new book; "How To Become A Prostaff Hunter In Just 6 Weeks".


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*



Dustin Richardson said:


> Jsw you are just jealous


You could only wish I was jealous! You act like little boys pretending to be grown ups, I can assure you jealousy has nothing to do with it. I don't know you guys and I'm sure in a deferent setting your great guys, I used to enjoy reading the posts from team dirty Sanchez, until some of the recent topics that I've read including this one.

I'm not sure if it was a joke just to get some ruffled feathers or not but you guys come off as an arrogant bunch, that think they a better than others because if a higher band count.

I wish you all good luck and to be safe.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*



Joel Draxler said:


> [quote="Dustin Richardson":1rh7u5ap]Lets get real guys. We're all out there to kill our 7 ducks and go home. Memories, good friends and beautiful sun rises are just a bonus. Everyone of us "in our minds" think we ARE te best waterfowler out there. If you deny that then your lying. We all wanna tell the best story kill the best birds and have the most bands. At least I do. And I'm not scared to deny it. Call me what you will but I'm being honest.


What??? I thought it was all about the long walks on the dike in the moonlight, holding hands while watching the sunrise and a "good game" after every kill shot.



Jsw said:


> WOW!! I can just hope one day I can be as cool as you guys are! If bands and team names and cool guy attitudes makes a man then I guess I'll have to work harder. :roll:


JSW, come on up some time and we'll show you just how to do it. I will even give you a copy of my new book; "How To Become A Prostaff Hunter In Just 6 Weeks".[/quote:1rh7u5ap]

I've read that book. It works.


----------



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

Looks like E Bay bands to me


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

I only have one ? In you early glory photos you put the Sanchez on your own face. Why would you do that? I also don't buy the lanyard full of bands. Maybe if you hunt up north but down here in the states you ain't going to kill that many banded ducks. No way no how!!!


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

Do you get an intellectual erection when you run tripe like this??


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

Tripe- Is a type of edible offal from the stomached of various farm animals.

So no I don't believe we do.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

So help a slow fellow like me out then, I'd appreciate it. If you enjoy hunting out of a boat with a mud motor
or get excited when you kill a banded bird, you somehow deserve the ridicule of you and Joel???


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

You forgot private property.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

What about private property??


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

[exclamation:35bmzd1q][/exclamation:35bmzd1q] Maybe this warning is a few pages too late now that this thread has seemed to get back on track for the most part. Those who want to have a pi $$ing match back and forth and then finish it off with a penis measuring contest, please do that in what are called "Private Messages." The public forum is just that "Public" and not the place to be volleying back and forth personal attacks about who is ungrateful and who doesn't let the little kids get a chance to shoot, it all sound like a PERSONAL issue best handled in a personal manner, please. 
Thanks Guys!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

Just lock the SOB!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*



Dustin Richardson said:


> Lets get real guys. We're all out there to kill our 7 ducks and go home. Memories, good friends and beautiful sun rises are just a bonus. Everyone of us "in our minds" think we ARE te best waterfowler out there. If you deny that then your lying. We all wanna tell the best story kill the best birds and have the most bands. At least I do. And I'm not scared to deny it. Call me what you will but I'm being honest.


Hopefully this is some more sarcasm. If that's all hunting is about to you then I feel sorry for you. Have fun seeking glory and missing the entire point of hunting. :roll:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*



Fowlmouth said:


> Just lock the SOB!


Sounds good to me.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

Hell no don't lock this. I want to know what all of us plebes need to do to attain the intellectual and hunting approval of these two waterfowl Gods.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*



Joel Draxler said:


> hotspot said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Draxler is fishing again. Pathetic!
> ...


its not about the tin wrapped around a leg. if it isnt evident to the mods yet, you have a few trollers here on the UWN forum. this "team" is all about fishing for a few to argue with. funny part is this "team" uses there real names as they troll away. not to bright might i add. i guess they like to "dirty" their real names even more.

like i said before, pathetic!!


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

A username is a username.


----------



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

Huge. You get mad at me and you mods lock my post. You talk dirty and say penis. You say I talk dirty. No you talk dirty. One question for you. You kiss you mom with that dirty mouth.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*



eddy said:


> Huge. You get mad at me and you mods lock my post. You talk dirty and say penis. You say I talk dirty. No you talk dirty. One question for you. You kiss you mom with that dirty mouth.


+1. :shock:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*



eddy said:


> Huge. You get mad at me and you mods lock my post. You talk dirty and say penis. You say I talk dirty. No you talk dirty. One question for you. You kiss you mom with that dirty mouth.


Congrats, looks like you got spell check eddy! Would you prefer I say "wee-wee?"


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*



wileywapati said:


> So help a slow fellow like me out then, I'd appreciate it. If you enjoy hunting out of a boat with a mud motor
> or get excited when you kill a banded bird, you somehow deserve the ridicule of you and Joel???


I don't believe I ridiculed anyone did I? I simply posted up a few of my favorite things and everyone else turned it into a hate fest. If you guys don't like my posts, feel free to not read them.








When the dog bites, When the birds don't fly, When someone on the forum makes me sad, I simply remember my favorite things
And then I don't feel so bad









hotspot said:


> Joel Draxler said:
> 
> 
> > hotspot said:
> ...


Sorry and what is your name? I am pathetic because I am willing to post stupid stuff on a forum using my real name? How pathetic is someone then who is too scared to use their real name?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: TEAM Dirty * Belated thanksgiving thanks.....boats and b*

This thread has little to do with waterfowling anymore and has ran it's course. It's just argumentitive, back and forth, junk. I'm gonna lock it up fellas.


----------

